# Identify these bees



## Terig15 (Apr 26, 2016)

I am new to keeping honeybees and even newer to this forum. I had a swarm yesterday and I watched the swarm fly away (maybe 20 minutes after noticing it) as my mentors were coming to help catch it.  Anyway, I went to a neighbors house to have them be on the lookout for them, just in case, and noticed a big group of bees buzzing around in their yard (where my neighbor said they have found other honeybee swarms before.... weird!) just above the ground. I was thinking I found my bees!! Now, I'm thinking not so much. Ok, so I have pictures of the bees. There is a wad of bees rolling around with, what I am thinking is, the queen.... and the rest of the bees are buzzing around. This was the same day I saw my swarm leave, which was yesterday. And these bees in the pictures left around sun down and came back today... oh and the "queen" would fly up in the air with another bee attached to her several different times. Thanks for any info.


----------

